# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ورحلتي يا ام محمد

## عفاف الهدى

ها قد رحلتي يا ام محمد 
ها قد اطفأت شمعتك ايتها الغالية 
ما اقسى دخولي منزلكم البارحة و مكانك فارغ 
كنت كلما دخلت منزلكم اسمع صوتك من بعييييييييييييد
عفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف جاءت بنت المرحوووووووووووم
البارحه كان كرسيك فارغ ..زراعتك تناديك .. عصفورك حائر 
كنت اختلس  سماع  صوتك الرنان من بين الصياح والعويل
تعودت ان اسمع صوتك في ارجاء بيتكم الواسع
اه ..اه...لم استطع المرور في حديقتك الغناء 
ولم اجرأ على اطالة النظر الى جلستك البسيطه تحت ضوء القمر
ام محمد رحلتي ويتمتني انا ...كم افجعني خبرك البارحه
ما ان وصل الخبر اذ بي اهرول الى اخيتي عفاف 
اه ..اه..بكت وبكت وصرخت ..وتقطع قلبي لصرخاتها
الى اي الأحضان تتجه الآن ..بعد حضنك الدافيء
اخيتي اصبحت يتيمة الأم والأب 
قدمت لها حضني الصغير ..نعم احتضنتها مسحت على رأسها مرارا وتكرارا
وكانت دمعتي تسبقني ..قبل ان اذهب لها ارتميت في حضن امي اطال الله في عمرها
ووجدت اخيتي عفاف تائهة لأي الأحضان تتجه ..اعطيتها حضني الذي كان يحتاج لحضن ليهدأ من روعه
قرأنا ايات من القرآن نتسلى بها ..وجهت نظري هناك وقد وجدت ابنتك الصغرى 
ما كان مني الا ان اخذتها في حضني ..تذكرت يتمي 
مسحت على رأسها .. اخذتها في حجري ..سقيتها ماء .. وجدت بداخلها صرخات الأمان الأمان
فعلا  توها ما بعده توه... حضن الأم لا يشترى بأثمان
فقدناك جميعا ايتها الغالية ..اختارك الله ..اللهم لا اعتراض  
كان الله بعوننا جميعا ..مسح الله علينا جميع بالصبر ..انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

امي ام محمد 
رحمك الله واسكنك فسيح جنته

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(كل من عليها فان)
خبــــر محزن احزن قلبي
المتوفيه السعيده وفدت على رب كريم لايظلم احد
اختارالله لها هذا اليوم يوم اميــــــــر المؤمنين
مسح الله على قلوبكم بحق قلب الوديعه زينب
عظم الله لكم الاجر
صب الله على قبرها شهابيب الرحمه والرضوان الله يرحمها ويسكنها فسيح
جناته مع محمد وآل محمد 
ويلهم اهلها الصبر والسلوان

رحم الله ام محمد وتغمدها برحمته الواسعة
اللهم اغفرلها وارحمها وعافها واعفو عنها واكرم نزلها ووسع مدخلها واغسلها بالماء
 والثلج والبرد 
يارب نقها من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس 
يارب ابدلها دارا خيرا من دارها واهلا خيرا من اهلها وزوجا خيرا من زوجها وادخلها 
الجنة واعذها من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار 
يارب جازها عن الإحسان احسانا وعن الاساءة عفوا وغفرانا
يارب عاملها بما انت أهله ولا تعاملها بما هى اهله فإنك اهل التقوى واهل المغفرة 
يارب انها صبرت على البلاء فلم تجزع فامنحها درجة الصابرين

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يرحمها برحمته الواسعه*

*وصب الله على قلوب ذويها ومحبيها الصبر والسلوان*

*اللهم لا أعتراض على حكمك*

*وكلن منا ذاق جمرة الايتــــم الله يصبرهم الفراق امر شئ في الدنيا*

*الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> (كل من عليها فان)
> ما باقي الا وجهه
> 
> خبــــر محزن احزن قلبي
> ما حلي انا 
> المتوفيه السعيده وفدت على رب كريم لايظلم احد
> اختارالله لها هذا اليوم يوم اميــــــــر المؤمنين
> مسح الله على قلوبكم بحق قلب الوديعه زينب
> عظم الله لكم الاجر
> ...



رحم الله والديش خيو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *الله يرحمها برحمته الواسعه*
> 
> يا رب يا كريم
> *وصب الله على قلوب ذويها ومحبيها الصبر والسلوان*
> *يالله*
> 
> *اللهم لا أعتراض على حكمك*
> *اللهم لا اعتراض*
> 
> ...



الله يمسح عليهم بالصبر 
وجمرة اليتم تجددت عندهم البارحه برحيل ام محمد
رحم الله والديش خيو

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الله يرحمها الله يرحمها 
اني اول ماسمعت الخبر على
 طول تذكرتش وقل الحين وش اخبارها ؟؟
اكيد تصيح هذي صديقتها 
الله يكون بالعون والله يصبر اولادها 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## يوم سعيد

أنا لا أعرفها وإن حاولت أن أعرفها فيكفيني فخراً إن هنا بين صفحات هذا الموضوع كلام يتناثر نثراً حول روحها التي استضافتها العناية الإلهية بالرحمة والغفران وأظنني بعد أن توغلت في غور هذه الحكاية الشاعرية قد سلمت روحي إلى عشق هذه السيدة " أم محمد " وأي اعتراض سيعترضني وأنا بين طيات هذه الأهزوجة الجميلة التي عنونت نفسها بأم محمد هذه الشخصية التي خارت قوى الحب اعتصاماً لأجل رحيلها .. وهل هناك حب عظيم كهذا الحب الذي ينتحر لرحيل أعظم الأحباب وأفضل الأشخاص ... أظنني أحببتها لحب من أحببها ولحب من استمات في محبتها وأظنني فخور لإنني وجدت لي موقعاً مع هذا الخط الجمهوري الذي وقف حداداً لها وإجلالاً لشخصيتها ...؟؟

رحمك الله وأسكنك الفسيح من جناته وإنك ذاهبة وإنا على الأثر راحلون وما أظنني سأبقى لدنيا تفتقد إلى مثل هذه الإنسانية المتمثلة في شخصية " أم محمد " ............

تحياتي
يوم لا أظنه سعيد بما فيه الكفاية ....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

تجهش القلوب .........!! مُوّدعة....نادبة...!!


تستصرخ أنّة بجوف الوريد.........ترثي متوجعة ...!!



ولكن مشيئة الرب تلك...ارتحلت إلى من هو ارحم بها من الجميع...!!


وتبقى العَبرة للبشر خير سبيل ...علّها تطفئ حرارة الفقد....

ساعد الله قلب الوديعة ...... الصابر ..الشاكر....لقضاء الله والقدر....


غاليتي...عظم الله أجوركم..واسكنها فردوسه الأعلى ..برفقة محمد وآل بيت محمد الطبيبن الأطهرين....


مسح الله على قلوبكم بيده الرحيمة..فهو خير الراحمين..



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين جميعا لمشاعركم النبيلة 
مسح الله على قلب الوديعة زينب 

رحمك الله يا ام محمد
والله يلهمنا الصبر والسلوان بذكر مصاب اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*الله يرحمها برحمته الواسعة 
والله يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان 
عظم الله أجوركم .*

----------


## صمت السنين

وكل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والأكرام
هكذا هي الحياة نبقى فيها ضيوف ثم نرحل عنها
الله يتغمد الفقيده بواسع رحمته ويحشرها مع محمدوآل محمد
والهم ذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورات حبيباتي عالمرور 
والمواساة

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بصراحه أني ماعرفها 
بس لما قريت إسمها في الوفيات بلأمس 
تذكرتش وانتين تطلبين ليها بالدعاء
كلنا أموات اولاد أموات
بس الفراق صعب 
خصوصا فراق الأحباب
الله يرحمها برحمته ويصبر أهلها وذويها 
عظم الله أجركم

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يرحمها برحمته ويصبر أهلها وذويها ويصبركم 
عظم الله أجورهم واجوركم 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*رحمها الله واسكنها فسيح جناته*
*الفاتحة لروحها*
*وعظم الله اجر اهلها ومحبينها واجرك اختي*
*صبر الله قلبكم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*إلى رحمة الله ذهبت من رحمته* 


*عظم الله أجوركم وأحسن الله عزائكم* 

*تخور الكلمات عند هذه المشاعر وتتوقف* 

*فلا يمكن البوح بأي شيء* 

*عذراً فقد توقفت كلماتي* 


*حشرها الله مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين جميع عالمواساة 
رحم الله ام محمد واسكنها فسيح جنانه

----------


## يوم سعيد

من لم يمت في يومنا هذا فغداً لناظره قريب فهو آت لا محالة وهو يجري في مجرى حياتنا مجرى الدم في عروقنا ، فقطرات الموت دمع سوف ينسكب يوم من بين أحداقنا فيسيل على أثره طوفان اللطم والحزن على موتانا .. إننا نعيش على هوى أمل يعيش في صدر أنفسنا يتربع في جمجمة شهواتنا .. هكذا هي الدنيا وهكي معها تبدوا سيماء البشر لا نخشى الأمل الطويل ونرتعد لمجرد وعكة تشق طريقها نحو رحم الألم فتفقد فينا متعة اللهو الفاحش .. إننا بشر وكذا تتلاعب بنا خلوتنا مع الحياة الجميلة لا آبهين لما وراء هذه الدنيا القصيرة نرفض الآخرة بفلسفة نخفيها عن أنفسنا ونغوي بها غيرنا .. إننا نخفي الحقيقة ونطأ عليها بأقدامنا الحافية نكاد نكفر أحيانا بإن الموت هو الجرس المخيف الذي يقرع ضمائرنا فهو المنقذ لنا من هذا الفناء الزائل .. هو حقاً لنا وعلينا ولابد لنا من خطب ودّه يوماً ما حين تطول بنا السنون .. إننا فاقدين ومفقودين .. إننا على أثر أولئك الراحلين سائرون وسوف يقتفي أثرنا أجيال أخرى .
وإن كان للواقع صوت لقال لنا إننا في طريق الموت تسير بنا أرواحنا وأكفاننا على ظهورنا تقسو علينا بشدة .. المشيئة ليست بأيدينا دائماً فهناك قوي يحكم قوانا ، وهناك قهر يتربص بنا الدوائر سوف يلقي بنا في الحتف باغتصاب يفقدنا رغبة العودة الى الدنيا .. هكذا يردد نبض الواقع ..
وإن المصير إلى الحتف مرصاد يرتقب تلبية النداء فمتى ما هاتفنا الموت سوف نجيبه بقوى خائرة تنازعنا لهفة التشبث بأذيال الدنيا " الدنيا الحسناء " .......... أو ليس الغرور بهذه الدنيا هو ما ينسينا مرارة الفقد ؟ إننا على درب الوداع نفتح أشرعة الموت ونمخر عبابه بهوانا ودونه ،،،،،،، برغبة منا أم غصب علينا ..؟؟ لا تفرح ياصاحبي ولا تفرح معك ضياعاتي ، ولا يفرح معنا القاصي والداني فما عاد لنا في هذه الدنيا سوى وريقات خضراء إن لم تكن ألوانها قد مالت الى اللون الرمادي فمآلها الجفاف والسقوط المرير .. عاقبتها الإنهيار المذل .. عاقبتها أن نقبع في قعر كله آه وويلات .. يمتلئ بالصراخ المرير تكسوه شرانق الندامة والحسرة .. آه من تلك اللحظة حيث ينخر في عظامنا تساؤلات منكر ونكير فأين المفر والموت في أرحامنا استقر وهادم اللذات بأرواحنا قد ظفر ........!!!

تحياتي
يوم سعيد
تحياتي
_________
يوم سعيد

----------


## هدى العفاف

ابكيتيني يا اختاه

ارجعتني الى ذلك اليوم 

الى تلك الغرفه

الى ذلك البيت الخالي

الى بكاءنا ويتمنا

الى لمساتها التى ذابت

فصاحبتها رحلت

رحمك الله يااماه وادخلك فسيح جناته


اشكرك ياعفاف الهدى لحضنك

لوقوفك بجانبي لصمتك ونظراتك

ابداً لن انسى 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تعز علي دمعاتك اخيه 
امسحيها 
فهي غالية عندي
......

عذرا ...
تقطعت حروفي 
ولا املك المزيد من الكلمات
 :closedeyes:

----------


## شواطئ شوق

الفراق صعب ولكن قضى الله وقدره 
هذا حدعمرها الله يسكنها فسيح جناته 
ويمسح على قلوبكم بالصبروالسلوان 
البقاء والدوام لله وحد
-----------------------------------------------
فقدالحبايب حسره ياناس 00راحوا وخلوا القلب مجروح ياناس
ويلطم على صدره وعلى الراس00واعظمها مصاب ابن الزجية 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
الله يرحمها برحمته الواسعة ويصبر قلوبكم على فراقها 
الفاتحة لروحها مع الصلاة على محمدوال محمد0

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* اخت شواطئ*
*مشكوره عالمرور* 
*رحمها الله بواسع رحمته*
*واسكنها فسيح جنته*

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

*{* *يــأيتها النفس المطمئنة **
*ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية ** 
*فادخلي في عبادي ** 
*وادخلي جنتي* *}* نخطوا و ما خطونا إلا إلى الأجل وننقضي و كأن الـعمر لم يـطل 
و الـعيش يؤذنـنـا بالمـوت أولـه ونحن نرغب في الأيام و الدول  


عضم الله أجوركم و أحسن لكم العزاء 
والله يجبر بخاطركم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور سماحة الشيخ 
والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------

